# Fly Box Porn - A Peak Inside the Vest!



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

There are three "episodes" of Fly Box Porn completed. Mike Schmidt showed his smallmouth streamer box. John Ridderbos shared his popper box. This time it's my warm water dry fly box. I carry this box in late May through October when conditiions are right. Assembled primarily for smallmouth I've found bluegill, rock bass, crappie, largemouth and spots are all amenable to the selection. Take a look and let me know what you think.

Fly Fish Ohio

Would you like to feature one of YOUR fly boxes in Fly Box Porn? Email me!

Thanks.

Joe C.


----------

